# WHY does my Male Betta Chase my Female around?



## hummingbird

I was wondering why my male crown-tailed betta chases my female around. I'm not sure if he's ready to breed or anything. I have noticed that when my female regular betta(cant think of any other name to describe her as), is hiding in nthe plants where he can't see her, his fins ae somewhat limp. As soona s he sees her, he races toward her and erects his fins in na flare type of way. I can't edxplain this behaviour. There's NO bubblenest and my female has no vertical breeding stripes n her body. her ovaculum is visible though. 
Basically, I wish to know if this i sthe begginning stages to betta breeding. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## tpocicat

Maybe, maybe not. Male bettas will react the same way if the female is receptive (has verticle lines) or not. If she isn't receptive, get her out, he may kill her.


----------



## hummingbird

They seem ot get along fine. I havehad them together for about 4 months. This just started happening. Actually when i first got them, my female kept chasing the male around. Now it's the oposite!
Are they breeding?


----------



## Sena Hansler

You should never have a male and female together. Sometimes it can work, but he can kill her and vice versa. Females should be alone, or in a sorority (4+ girls). Sometimes, you can have a male with the sorority, but in a big tank (usually 40+ gallons) with the tank being densely planted. Even the most experienced people on here that I know, go against a male and female being together.

I have a friend who kept her male and female together, and it was the same thing. Fine, soem chasing, done.

If you are trying to breed them this is not a proper way to breed. They have to be conditioned (separate), and there is tons of research involved with breeding, plus live foods to prepare and buy (mostly online), plus medications for anything that comes up. They won't breed the way you have them... they are used to each other, and have not bred in 4 months, while being together.


----------



## hummingbird

I dont have enough money for a new tank to separate them. My tank is 60 gallons... Should i just buy 3 more girls since you said they can live together along with one male?
Thanks


----------



## Sena Hansler

60 gallons? ok  that explains why they got along!! :lol:

Well, in that case... yes, you can. remember, the more girls, the less bullying. it evens out the aggression of the alpha female, so she doesn't single out a girl.

For the set up: Add lots and lots of plants if you can! live, like java fern, moss, moss ball, floating, sword.... Fake, like silk and fabric. And hidey holes. This breaks up the line of sight between females, and between females and male. It's essential to add plants when making a sorority (and with a male  )


----------



## hummingbird

So far I have 1 BIG rock ornament and a bunch of plants. Where would i buy moss? Does it float?
You seem to know a lot about Bettas! When is Bretta breeding season?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Okay, well that works... try setting them up so that in every section there is a plant. Try leaving no bare spots. Usually, fish stores, even pet stores, will sell live or fake plants. You'll want to have short, tall and floating plants. Moss, attaches to ornaments, driftwood, rocks, gravel, etc. And I've been owning bettas since I was 13 (5 years) with tons of research, experience, experiment, etc :lol: 

Betta breeding is a completely different section :lol: there really is no "season" for captivity bettas. In the wild, it would be when there is large amount of live foods, to ensure baby betta's survival rate. You can mimic the wild, with keeping the water warm (78 F) and a few other things here and there. I suggest researching first, even posting in the "breeding" section on this site. There are so many knowledgeable people on here. You'd need to have a proper set up, first. Conditioning them is needed.... which means you need 2 more tanks. one for the female, and one for the male in the breeding tank. I'd suggest waiting maybe a year, research, get what you need... it is expensive breeding bettas


----------



## GreenTea

Hi, and welcome to the forum. But stop! Females can live together, but not with a male in a 60 gallon!

The females will gang up on him eventually. You need to separate your fish unless you want a dead one. If you have a large vase or container you can float in your main tank, put the male or female betta in that temporary holding while you save for a separate tank, that would be good. Fish release hormones into the water and that set up could stress them, and most likely, one or more will die. You need to remove your male or female.

And you have money to buy more females, but not a tank... ??? Please do not add more fish.

I'd also like to add that bettas can have hundreds of fry, and that they would not survive. That chasing is just aggression. If you have gravel in your tanks, any eggs that might show up would just fall into the gravel and rot. Is your tank heated?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Better yet... why not divide the tank? :/ Idk if it'd work, Greentea, but would dividing the tank work? although the horomones will still be there, there cannot be physical aggression, and he could put plants along the divider to keep them from seeing each other.


----------



## hummingbird

Green Tea: Bettas are A LOT less expensive then a tank. I get my bettas FREE! If i was to buy a tank, I'd have to pay $250.00 and that just won't do.


----------



## Sena Hansler

why so expensive for a tank??? I'd say give the male a 5-10 gallon (I do!!!  ) which shouldn't reach 80.00 o.o;;

Maybe as an alternative, is to divide the tank? You can easily get acrylic (clear plastic), and have the store drill holes to allow air flow, and fit it to your tank. That is cheaper than a tank too

Lucky, getting bettas for free :lol:


----------



## hummingbird

I though Bettas needed 50 gallon or bigger. Thats what the guy at the store said. He said paying for a 50gallon tank for $250.00 was CHEAP! He said normally, the 50 gal tanks are close to 500.00!
Is this true because thats mighty expensive.......


----------



## Sena Hansler

he swindled you out of your money. :| VERY much so. and he is so full of bull.... A 50 gallon, is regular 250.00 here. a 70 is 350-500. :| you, have been swindled really bad!! D:

Bettas, safely saying, need 3+ gallons. As long as their water can be heated to 78 F, and you keep up with cleaning, they are fine. a 10 gallon, is easier to cycle than a 3 (though a 3 can cycle), and easier to heat...to me anyways.

A heater: 10.00-20.00 maybe. or a bit more if it is adjustable!
A 10 gallon: 60.00 maybe. depends where you go.
plants and decor: ranges in price...depends what you want, how big, and how much.

did he also tell you to put a male and female together? I never trust associates anymore. 99.9% are lying, or do not know what they are talking about! Luckily, you came to this site. Bettas has a labrynth organ, allowing them to breath air from the top of the water. Males are solitude, and females CAN be in a sorority, except some who are just too aggressive!

my tanks: Shiloh, male VT in a 20 gallon. El Dorado and Riddle male VT's, in a divided 10 gallon, Shadow VT in his own 10 gallon, and females (4) in a 29 gallon.


----------



## hummingbird

Yes. he told me male and females can be kept together. Actually he said bettas can be kept in schools of 50-75 because they are schooling fish......I didnt think so but he told me he was an expert.....yeah right.
he also said that bettas will eat goldfish which I am still not sure about.
He was also trying to sell me an ornament no bigger than my hand for $50.00 because it was made out of high quality plastic material........
Please advise me! 
I appreciate your help Sara!


----------



## Sena Hansler

oh. my. god.
He is a wannabe expert. :| sorry. lol. I have NEVER seen a school of bettas, as bettas are loner fish... some can be in communities, females can school in large numbers usually (but then you don't know if sally, sammy, or janey go missing in large schools). You can get awesome ornaments, for 5-100 dollars, that are bigger than your hand :lol: he is stealing your money... Much like a scam artist.

It's goldies that can eat bettas... because they are bigger. Bettas, may eat smaller fish like shrimp, baby fish, bloodworms, etc... If you had stuck a betta with a goldfish about the same size, nothing would really happen...maybe some aggression. But, goldfish are coldwater, and bettas are tropical... so they shouldn't be together... which makes me ask... where did he get the "bettas eat goldfish" if they don't like each other's water conditions?


----------



## hummingbird

Thanks sara.....I came a bit late tho......I bught another tank(60 gal) for $550.00........oops......Bad deal right?
he oowns a small shop so i guess thats why he rips poeople off. I have to go fro dinner. E-mail me!
[email protected]


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah... well, all well not much you can do. I ask that you avoid his store... if you want the bettas, go for it... But, he is not a good person. There is a non-chain store here too, but the manager and his wife are nice people, and know their stuff. Their employee, sucks though. Get plants and such, from either another store if you can, or even online. so much cheaper, usually pretty good quality, and petco/petsmart have low shipping after a certain price 

I also want to ask, (scared to ask) how much do you clean the tank? like, every week? 30%?

oh, and it's Sena, not Sara :lol: close though.


----------



## Pitluvs

Sadly, for the price of those two 60g tanks, you could have bought a house full of tanks for Bettas. I spend at the most $100 for a complete set up for a male betta and that's if it's all new stuff. Second hand, I've gotten away with a 15g for less than $50 for my 6 girls fully planted. I wouldn't be a happy camper walking back into that store!! He took you BAD. Although here, 60g tanks cost that much, but this is not what you need for Betta fish. You can give your fish 10g tanks, a 20g tank for a group of females and still pay a fraction of what you paid for two 60gs. I feel so so sorry for you.


----------



## hummingbird

Sena: Sorry for the name mix-up...just busy and all.
Anyways, I change the water 1 a month about 50%. Thats what the store person said. He also said that plants are terrible for bettas as they may get hurt from eating them......is this true as well? 
He doesnt give me Bettas for free. I get them from a friend.
He sells his Bettas(crowntails and other types) for $15-20.00.
I thought that was a bit much especialy since i can get 'em for free.

He also says that most people overprice tanks, plants, decorations and fish. He says he gives me the best deal out there. 
Isd this true? I can give you details if you want...I really don't want to be ripped off again.
Thanks Sena!


----------



## purplemuffin

No, you aren't getting the best deals out there at all. I have a 50 gallon tank I got for 40 dollars off of craigslist, and at our petsmart that size tank is between 150 and 50 dollars depending on if there is a sale or not.

Bettas need a minimum of 2.5 gallons generally, 5 or 10 gallons being optimal. A single male can live in a 2.5 gallon or a 5 gallon alone, or can live in a 10 gallon with other peaceful fish. 

Females can live in sororities--In fact, that 60 gallon could have LOTS of ladies in it. 


At my petstore I see bettas for 2 dollars up to 12 dollars. Online depending on if they are breeder quality or not they are pricier. 


As for decor, I choose live plants as they help keep the water clean and they even will grow and reproduce so I have MORE plants. Bettas don't eat plants. PLASTIC plants can hurt bettas, if they are sharp enough to hurt their fins. 

Depending on the size tank depends on how often you should change the water, in general with larger tanks we like to do a weekly change, but the amount depends on if the water is cycled, how big it is, etc. 

You can divide a big tank with plastic mesh dividers that will separate one fish from the others. Some people have divided something like a 50 gallon 5 times, giving each betta 10 gallons of space without having to be near each other.


Betta males cannot live with other bettas. In a 10 gallon or larger a male can live with other peaceful fish or shrimp. Females can live in groups of other female bettas in a 10 gallon or larger, as well as other peaceful fish and shrimp.


----------



## hummingbird

Thanks! What do the plants do to help with the water????
What kind of plants would you recommend for bettas that do not really need substrate?
Thanks


----------



## purplemuffin

Plants eat ammonia!  Ammonia is bad for fish, but good for plants! Helps keep the water clean and healthy. Of course, plants need light and you need to pick off dead leaves so they don't deteriorate the water quality. But I love them!

Umm java fern, marimo balls, anubias! 

http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Live-Aquarium-Plants_c6.htm

This website sells plants, you can either buy the plants there, or use it to study and find the plants you want in person so you don't have to pay shipping! If there is a plant you like, google the scientific name and the word 'care' so you can make sure your tank will work with the plant!


----------



## hummingbird

Thank you so much! You seem to know a lot about Bettas! Are you an expert?


----------



## hummingbird

Alos, are corkscrew Vals good for bettas?


----------



## GreenTea

Any freshwater aquatic plants are safe for them as far as I know 

I am SO SORRY that guy ripped you off. I honestly cannot believe that. If you don't mind my asking, where are you located country wise? If you are in the US, I would suggest checking craigslist, goodwill, garage sales, salvation army, places like that for cheap tanks! Ask family and friends if they know anyone who has one sitting somewhere you could buy cheaply.

Bettas are aggressive, territorial fish. I can't believe that.... He either has no idea what he was talking about and was just guessing or deliberately took your money....regardless I hope you have another option for buying fish related items, and boycott that place. How awful..

The minimum for a regular sized (not giant) betta is 2.5 - 3 gallons basically. My giants get 5 - 10 gallons each, and I have a 20 gallon sorority with all female bettas as well. Some other low maintenance, low light great plants for bettas are java moss, amazon swords, vals, corkscrew and otherwise... They like to sleep on leaves or in hidey holes  I have compact and regular amazon swords in my tank and the bettas love them. 

I hope you can work this situation out ad I would say yes you could divide the tank if you wanted. If you are able to fit a piece of glass or acrylic in there, you could glue it in with aquarium sealant (which comes off easily if you ever want to remove the divider) That way, no hormones or anything would get through! You could give the male 3 - 40 gallons and still have enough room left over for the sorority on the other side. You can also cheaply make a mesh or crafted divider that will allow water and hormones to pass through.



If I were you, I'd report this man and his "business" to the better business bureau in your area or a similar thing, and also review him on yelp, google reviews, SOMETHING warning others about his lies and INSANELY priced items. He's preying on people who haven't done research. How disgusting. I wonder how he sleeps at night. So sorry he did that.


----------



## purplemuffin

hummingbird said:


> Thank you so much! You seem to know a lot about Bettas! Are you an expert?


All of us here are at this forum to learn about bettas! I wouldn't call myself an expert--I only had my male a year before he died of dropsy.  So sad. But I spend a lot of time researching and learning about these fish! There are some good care sheets on this site you can read up on!


----------



## Sena Hansler

The only plants I don't recommend are ones that have "black hair algae" on them... my girl Rose got herself tangled in it, her gills caught on it  Waste of money... And I HIGHLY suggest never going back to that person.

for your tank, I'd say do a 20-30% weekly cleaning WITH gravel siphoning. This goes for anything cycled above I'd say 3-5 gallons. Live plants, are much like our trees... trees take carbon dioxide (waste) and make oxygen. Plants in water, take ammonia and create a cleaner tank. Bettas, like any fish will eat the good bacteria and microrganisms on plants  it;s good for them!

Also, in case the store owner told you to... I do not recommend peas for bettas. Although, it can (and does for most people) work, it is not very good for the carnivorous fish. This is where Epsom salt, or even daphnia (food) comes in handy.

Also, what temperature is the tank at? (if I didnt see in previous posts sorry) Bettas love 78 F 

And like I said, good thing you found this site. I think by far, this is the best forum for betta know-how :lol:


----------



## Myrtaceae

Wow, crazy, did your parents give you the money to buy all that stuff? They must like fish a lot.

I hope your guy/gal do okay and aren't too hard on each other.


----------



## hummingbird

um.........Myrtaceae.....my parents have been dead for about 4 years....
I live with my husband and 3 childeren.....why would you ask weather my parents gave me money??
This question is rather offensive......


----------



## Sena Hansler

They did not mean to offend. there are many young people on here, who either have to pay for stuff themselves or they are lucky to have parents who are willing to pay for them.

Don't be offended


----------



## kfryman

hummingbird said:


> um.........Myrtaceae.....my parents have been dead for about 4 years....
> I live with my husband and 3 childeren.....why would you ask weather my parents gave me money??
> This question is rather offensive......


Yeah as Sena said there are a lot of young people on here and they probably thought you were. Ii wouldn't take offense because it was a simple mistake. Which state is this fish or pet store in?


----------



## Myrtaceae

hummingbird said:


> um.........Myrtaceae.....my parents have been dead for about 4 years....
> I live with my husband and 3 childeren.....why would you ask weather my parents gave me money??
> This question is rather offensive......


Oops! Sorry. There are quite a few kids on the forum, and I must have gotten my posters confused. My bad. I do still hope your guy and girl end up okay. :-D


----------



## hummingbird

Sorry Myertace, My bad.
sadly my female betta died this morning. 
I had her separted from the male. 

I got her a few weeks ago and put her in with the male. 
1st she started chasing the male and nipping a bit so i removed her to a new tank.
Then a few days later, put them back together.
But just yesterday, i found her with half or almost all of her tail bit off, assuming it was the male, so i removed her and then this morning,
she had passed away. 
I'm very upset!


----------



## Sena Hansler

She could have taken a beating. When a betta is injured from another betta, what can happen is organ damage - leading to organ failure, and obviously death. It's very sad 
I'm sorry you lost your girl!


----------



## hummingbird

Yes. I am very sad. Her belly was swollen a bit. I was assuming she was carrying eggs.......could that be possible?


----------



## hummingbird

She didnt look to injured.....


----------



## Sena Hansler

She could have had eggs, as females always carry eggs - and one time every 2-3 weeks females get really fat with eggs. Or, she could have gotten an internal injury (getting rammed or head butted by the male) that caused her belly to swell.


----------



## hummingbird

Thats so sad.  
I miss her already..........
I had her separated from the male at the time she left the world.
I thought maybe her tail injury could have been the cause. 

One more thing.
Does the male HAVE to be bigger than the female in order for them to mate sucsessfully? I have frequently heard that he must be able to wrap his body around her.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Equal size or bigger. It IS possible for a strong small male to mate with a bigger female, but it is easier, and more successful to ave him equal size or bigger. I had to use my biggest males for my half giant female Madame


----------



## hummingbird

ok. Thank you!


----------



## Sena Hansler

love your signature.

'cept betta lovers are insane  (20 gallon tank for a single MALE betta) :lol:


----------



## hummingbird

Thanks Sena!  
I have a 60 gallon tank for 1 betta now. I should be getting some more to put in though soon!


----------



## Sena Hansler

well, you have a male left right? if you are willing to divide the tank....

Is it a LONG or TALL 60 gallon?

if wide, you can divide it with acrylic (cut and fitted to the tank, drilled holes for air flow, and aquarium silicone to keep them on there) you can have 4-6 male bettas  or, you can divide it in three...

a male on the one side, females in center, and a male on the other side!


----------



## hummingbird

That sounds like a swell idea Sena! 
I have a LONG 60 gallon tank. 
Today i also recieved my 100 gallon tank I had ordered a few weekes back! 
And yes. I still have my male left. 
The picture in my profile was my poor female who died this morning, Sky.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Aww  she was very pretty. And it was not your fault, as you never knew 

And well, you have some HUGE tanks!! Also, I have only ever had one female who had color... Madame. These 4 I have don't


----------



## hummingbird

Never knew what?


----------



## Sena Hansler

never knew something like that would happen


----------



## hummingbird

Yes. I was quite devestated!  Shes was so beautiful in every way. She even recognised me when i came to feed her!
*sniff sniff*


----------



## Sena Hansler

It sucks to lose a betta  I got double hit, when Maine came down with Mystery Disease (overnight, with ich overnight as well after being fast and healthy the day before!) and then Madame got dropsy when the Cory Cat disappeared... ;(


----------



## hummingbird

That must have been upsetting.  Most people think fish a dumb creatures but really they are FAR from dumb in my opinion.....you?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yes, they are very smart. I even added to my site for Fact or Fiction, "dumb fish" and it talks about the common misconception that bettas are like "any other fish" and have a 3 minute attention and memory span. Although their attention span is actually short (Spartan would have agreed with me), their memory span I've noticed lasts for their lifetime.


----------



## hummingbird

Thats amazing!  Bettas are my fave fish now! It used to be Goldfish until they kept dying on me....maybe i did something wrong.....dunno


----------



## Sena Hansler

well, what did you have goldfish in? they are the ones needing big tanks... they should have double filtration (usually, in say a 50 gallon it is a 100 gallon filter unit), don't need heaters, the tank HAS to be cycled, and the water cleaned weekly 30%


----------



## hummingbird

Yep. Did that all for the goldfish.


----------



## Sena Hansler

huh. :/ maybe they just were not well bred? it is possible. I've even noticed an age decline for bettas.

Mister lasted 7 years
Finicky lasted 4 years
Spartan lasted 2.5 years

 It is a scary decline, in how fish are bred and now they are made for LOOKS rather than health. I'd pick a healthy dull betta over a sick bright colored betta...


----------



## hummingbird

Yes. But i heard that the brighter thay are, the healthier they are.....doens't that represent healthyness?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yes :lol: but, as for my 4 females they are brown. Not an actual brown, but as if they were still fry and they have got to be at least 9 months now. They also, were badly bred. The breeder who sends fish to this store, is a BAD person. he/she does not care for their fish. It's quantity over quality.

Ralph's Pet Store, was wonderful. the man was nice, took care of ALL bettas and ALL animals including fish. He gave me Mister, and he lasted so long <3 Then he retired, and now we are stuck with an ill store :-(


----------



## hummingbird

Thats to bad Sena. I buy get my fish from a friend. The goldfish seemed fine in the store. As soon as i brought them home, they perished, just like that.


----------



## Sena Hansler

my goodness. Well I know some people who just have the worse luck with goldfish. even if they did everything exactly as they should


----------



## tpocicat

My daughter got 2 of her goldfish from the worst possible place, the county fair! That was in September, they are still going great. You never know...


----------



## Sena Hansler

poor fishies. but, hey, better care now :lol:


----------



## eaglescout434

tpocicat said:


> My daughter got 2 of her goldfish from the worst possible place, the county fair! That was in September, they are still going great. You never know...


My brother won one at a summer fair years back and he ended up giving it to my grandma bc she has a bigger tank and he ended up living for 7 years! Unfortunately i bet he paid 10 bucks for a 50 cent goldfish that the carnival would have just dumped on the ground after the night was over anyway

goldfish take just as much abuse and neglect as what we hear about bettas on here and its sad.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yep. In a few years I'd like to expand my Betta rescue for Goldies as wel o.o they are the top two (not the only ones, I know) that are most neglected, or have misinformation tied to them.


----------



## tpocicat

I know! I wish they would ban those "goldfish bowls". They give people the wrong idea, just like the "betta bowls".


----------



## eaglescout434

Its sad no fish should ever have to live in a tiny little bowl


----------



## Sena Hansler

Personally, a gallon and up is "okay", with 2.5 being better and 5 being pretty darn good  I have seen the wall hanging ones...and as neat as they look, they are only half a gallon. plus who knows? it could fall off the wall D:


----------



## tpocicat

My daughter really likes those, but then she realized how really small they are. Also, how could you attach a heater to those things?


----------



## Sena Hansler

for the wall hanging ones? Highly unlikely - and highly dangerous. Not only would you have a cord trailing on your wall (an animal, kid or person could accidentally catch and tear it down), but heating a 0.5 gallon would be pretty hard lol. OOOO here is one thing I think is actually...really pretty. if they made them for tanks I'd dibs.
http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=cool+...t=27&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:16,s:27&tx=71&ty=42


----------



## tpocicat

That IS pretty.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know right xD


----------



## eaglescout434

Sena Hansler said:


> Personally, a gallon and up is "okay", with 2.5 being better and 5 being pretty darn good  I have seen the wall hanging ones...and as neat as they look, they are only half a gallon. plus who knows? it could fall off the wall D:


No im not dissing small tanks bc i have a betta in a 1 gal. one and he is just fine but a goldfish absolutely doesn't work in one at all.


----------



## Sena Hansler

nope! lol little guys may LOOK the size of a betta, but their poop begs to differ o_o and they grow big  errr....should grow big.


----------



## dramaqueen

Hummingbird, I'm so sorry you lost your fish. I'm sorry that the petstore gave you the wrong info. As others said, males and females shouldn't live together except for breeding purposes only. A 60 gallon would make a wonderful sorority tank if you chose to do that.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I'd die to have a 60 gallon sorority :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah Sena, that would be pretty awesome, wouldn't it?


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: -dreams- x) Well I got a 29 lol.


----------



## alysalouise

Wow he really did rob you of your money and fill you full of lies, glad you found this fourm

If i were you, i would divide up your 60 gallon, to have 20 gallons in the middle then 5-10 gallons on either side, so this way you could have muti. males but all kept seperate from each other, and then a sorority in the middle of 8 or so females

Do you have a heater for the tank? i saw the question asked a couple of times but no response

And im sure everyone would love to see some pictures of your male! We like to picture spam each other
i think everyone would agree with that 

Also what do you plan to do with your 100 gallon



Maybe one day i could set my 55 gallon up with a sorority in the middle and males on either side, i think that would be so cool, and only be 1 tank to maintain, in stead of the 6 tanks i did have all up and running at the same time lol, now i've only got 3 up and running 2 for bettas, 1 for my new tiger oscar lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: I know what you mean alysa. If I had a huge tank I wouldn't be using my 29, 20, two 10s, the 3 gallons.... x.x :lol:


----------



## alysalouise

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol: I know what you mean alysa. If I had a huge tank I wouldn't be using my 29, 20, two 10s, the 3 gallons.... x.x :lol:


 
Lol well i have my 75 for my tiger oscar, my 55 that was set up for my salt water tank, a 29 gal that had a bunch of other types of fish in it, but my heater gave out :/ a 20 gallon that im keeping for grow out tank once i get started for spawing bettas, a 15 gallon for spawning in, 2 10's that are for my bettas, and 2 smaller 1 gallon bowls that are collecting dust, usually used for a sick betta 
but im planning on getting rid of at least my 55 gallon and my 29, just need more space and their just sitting empty, i dont even have actual stands for any of my tank lol

2 of them are sitting on an old dest that was cut and is now the height of a coffee table, 1 is on my dresser, and 2 occupy my 2 chests, so i cant even get in those unless i empty the tanks of all their water lol
and them my 55 was on a dining room table, <<<all of this cram packed into my bedroom haha


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: :lol: Yeah I have most of my tanks in my room o.o But since my roomie decided to ditch me (I'm so mad at him right now.) I dibs his room. the freaking closet is huge :lol: the closet will prolly be my tank room  if it has plug ins x) it has nice wide shelves all around it though. -has it all planned- x) I dibs his room hehe. Plus I may set up the dining table here soon, and have a tank or two on it  I want room back in my room


----------



## alysalouise

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol: :lol: Yeah I have most of my tanks in my room o.o But since my roomie decided to ditch me (I'm so mad at him right now.) I dibs his room. the freaking closet is huge :lol: the closet will prolly be my tank room  if it has plug ins x) it has nice wide shelves all around it though. -has it all planned- x) I dibs his room hehe. Plus I may set up the dining table here soon, and have a tank or two on it  I want room back in my room


 
I would dibs it too
But what will you do for plug in's?

i have litterly no open outlits in my room and i have a total of 5 i believe,


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: I'll go check if there is any in there. I wouldn't be surprised xD I have like... 3 power bars. one for this computer and accessories, one for the two tanks, another for the other tank, and the tank upstairs just has the plug in as the lights and hood is blown thanks to impatient movers :|


----------



## alysalouise

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol: I'll go check if there is any in there. I wouldn't be surprised xD I have like... 3 power bars. one for this computer and accessories, one for the two tanks, another for the other tank, and the tank upstairs just has the plug in as the lights and hood is blown thanks to impatient movers :|


 

Ah thats no good
i only have 1 power strip that is just enough for 2 of my tanks, then just an extension cored that has 3 plug in spots for my other tank


----------



## Sena Hansler

lol lucky. I've got a bunch of cords here and there x) I may put the 29 upstairs (it has no light) on the table, a 10 on the side table, and probably stick the other 10 upstairs too, on my handmade wood table. :lol: so much thought for too many tanks  :lol:


----------



## alysalouise

Sena Hansler said:


> lol lucky. I've got a bunch of cords here and there x) I may put the 29 upstairs (it has no light) on the table, a 10 on the side table, and probably stick the other 10 upstairs too, on my handmade wood table. :lol: so much thought for too many tanks  :lol:


 

Lol i wish i had more rooms to put all my tanks, slowly getting my room back
Just had to get rid of all my gerbils, which was like 5 tanks then i have my snakes tank which is another 55 gallon, so my room was pretty cramped, along with normal things like a dresser, a tv on like a stool lol and a dresser and a filing cabnit and a night stand, im so happy to be getting more of that space back hahah
Once i bring my snake up to the shelter for temp. till i get my own place, then i'll be able to get into the rest of my closet lol, i can only open one door, and with the tank in the way, i cant get to all my coats that are at the other end of my closet, im to lazy to just slide her tank foward a little so i can lol, she's just sitting on the ground, i have to keep her out of site, not allowed to have reptils or rodents in my neighborhood so thats why i had to get rid of the gerbils and board my snake
But i can keep my fish of coarse lol thankfully haha



I think were kinda stealing this thread...............


----------



## Sena Hansler

how come you cannot have rodents or reptiles??!!

And maybe we are. >.> ..... <.< ..... :lol:


----------



## alysalouise

Sena Hansler said:


> how come you cannot have rodents or reptiles??!!
> 
> And maybe we are. >.> ..... <.< ..... :lol:


 
just stupid neighborhood regulations


----------



## Sena Hansler

huh... I live in a duplex. He doesn't mind caged and tank animals.. My friend may have a hard time persuading to get his cat in o.o


----------



## alysalouise

Sena Hansler said:


> huh... I live in a duplex. He doesn't mind caged and tank animals.. My friend may have a hard time persuading to get his cat in o.o


 Lol well have your friend carry his cat in, in a tank


----------



## Sena Hansler

xDDDD I don't think the cat would like that :lol:


----------



## alysalouise

Sena Hansler said:


> xDDDD I don't think the cat would like that :lol:


 
Lol it would just have to get over it
It'd just need to be in it from the car to inside the appartment hahha


----------



## Sena Hansler

lol! Well, I warned my friend he may not allow the cat... or, will want 200.00 deposit.


----------



## alysalouise

Sena Hansler said:


> lol! Well, I warned my friend he may not allow the cat... or, will want 200.00 deposit.


 

lol yeah my friends mom has to pay $500 a month per dog she has at the house their living in, Rediclous to me lol

I hope my bf and i will be able to find a place that accepts our snake, his dog (who is a mix between old english bull dog, lab, and pitbull, but has grown a big pitbul face), and my cat lol. Well my cat that lives at his house hahah


Its getting harder these days to find places that allow animals that arent fish haha


----------



## Sena Hansler

There are actually some places that will not allow fish either.


----------



## alysalouise

Sena Hansler said:


> There are actually some places that will not allow fish either.


 
Thats crazy haha, what are the fish going to do? tear apart the whole house? haha


But then again, if a tank sprung a leak while you were gone for the day.... That could cause some big issues


----------



## Sena Hansler

yeah. And I have...10...30...59...62...hmm...maybe just under 80 gallons of water? I'd think water damage would be more of a concern o.o


----------

